# Pregnant??



## daisy123 (Jul 20, 2012)

We bought home a female rat exactly 3 weeks ago. We picked her up from someone who didn't separate the males and females.. She's 3 1/2 months old and we're thinking she may be pregnant, as her belly is growing and has been overly aggressive this past week (unusual for her). I've read that you can start to see their nipples when they're pregnant and I can see them. I've tried weighing her but we don't have electric scales, only ordinary kitchen ones that aren't very accurate. Can someone let me know if her belly looks pregnant pls


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

She looks somewhat pregnant, not golf ball yet, so that either means she either has a very small litter Or a very large litter (typically rats with either of those litter sizes have small bellies from what I've seen at least) but yeah, she looks somewhat pregnant.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

She looks like my pregnant girl did on her second week of pregnancy, but she also looks like a rat that has eaten well 
Just prepare yourself, and go over some topics on the accidental litters section, and you should know everything you need in no time, if she indeed is pregnant


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

*She gave birth!*

She gave birth, so far 8 babies, and I think more are coming. One stillborn though. But Ill let her be in peace for now


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

ops I posted on wrong thread yesterday, im so sorry, was really tired ><
so mods can delete that post


----------

